# Senegal vs Jardine



## Rosey9596 (Oct 8, 2009)

Just wondering what peoples thoughts were on these two birds.... I am considering getting one (or both) to keep as a pet in my home. Any personal experiences or stories, pros and cons, would be helpful! Thanks in advance!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi

I have 2 senegals brother and sister, theres 9 month between them, I got the female 1st, shes such a loving bird dosent have a fave person she will go to anyone. Her brother on the other hand is totally different solo is very stuborn and only likes me. hes as soft as you like with me. Sennies can be bullies they think they are bigger then they actually are! lol.

They are quiet and very colourful you can get orange bellies or yellow and even red i belive. They do like to "dunk" things in there water dish's though. If you get 2 birds dont keep them in the same cage if i where you i'd get one 1st form a bond then get the other. CJ (the female) wasnt rung on request but i got solo rung, that was a mistake as when they where out playing CJ thought oh whats that on your foot and crushed his ring on his foot, he was taken to the vets and the ring was removed, i was lucky i noticed it pretty soon as soon as it happend. For that reason i would say dont have rings on them if you can help it to save you that horrible experience.

Good luck with what you decide on. ask any questions you like i will happily ansew best i can.


----------



## Rosey9596 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, I had a senie in the past and loved him. I have never had a Jardine, however. so, we will see! Thanks for the info! Just like people, birds have such different personalities!


----------

